# NVIDIA GeForce 185.85 Drivers



## bogmali (May 8, 2009)

Anybody installed it yet? On my 8800's I keep getting NANs and EUEs so I went ahead and uninstalled it and went back to 185.20.


----------



## msgclb (May 8, 2009)

I just finished installing the 185.85 drivers on a GTX 260 Windows 7 beta x64 with no problems. I also added this to our Folding@Home team.


----------



## Studabaker (May 8, 2009)

I have been using the betas without problem and have had no problems with this final release also.

Did you use Driver Sweeper?  Give it a shot.  Most of these problems are caused by old driver files/settings still lurking in the system.


----------



## bogmali (May 8, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> Did you use Driver Sweeper?  Give it a shot.  Most of these problems are caused by old driver files/settings still lurking in the system.



Nope, I just went back to 185.20 and everything is working fine again


----------



## Studabaker (May 8, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Nope, I just went back to 185.20 and everything is working fine again



Uh, OK, so you don't even wanna try?

Buzz off then.  Pointless thread.


----------



## bogmali (May 8, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> Uh, OK, so you don't even wanna try?



Well I should've specifically said that it sucked on one of my rigs but on the others it works just fine.



Studabaker said:


> Buzz off then.  Pointless thread.



The reason I started the thread was to see who else was having the same issue as I was and to see how they managed to fix it. 


I'm sorry if you find this thread somewhat pointless and my quick-fix suggestion to you is to not waste anymore of your time and stop posting


----------



## El Fiendo (May 8, 2009)

185.85 are working fine for both of my rigs, both got upgraded last night over a 3 hour downtime on both. Had some issues getting it working at first but that was before I realized it was Riva Tuner that was the issue. OC'd with EVGA Precision and everything was fine when I left this morning. I'll check tonight for Nans and EUEs before I shut everything down for my holiday.


----------



## alexp999 (May 8, 2009)

Work fine so far on my dad's rig with two 8800GTS in SLI and my rig with a GTX 260. Havent tested mine in 3d yet other than the stress tests in Furmark, GPUTool and OCCT to help out w1zz.

But my dad's seems to work fine with nhancer and Eve online.


----------



## 123bob (May 8, 2009)

.85 works fine on the 8600GTS I started folding yesterday.


----------



## mmaakk (May 8, 2009)

I'm done trying beta drivers. For now the 182.50 is doing great with my rigs. No need to mess around.


----------



## Studabaker (May 8, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> I'm done trying beta drivers. For now the 182.50 is doing great with my rigs. No need to mess around.



These drivers are not beta, with this release the 185s have gone final, WHQL...


----------



## ShiBDiB (May 9, 2009)

these drivers refuse to install correctly for me. ive tried just installing over the 182's and uninstalling and installing these and still no luck... whateva 182's work fine


----------



## alexp999 (May 9, 2009)

Have you uninstalled, rebooted into safe mode, driver sweeped, rebooted and then installed?

Or just straight over the top?


----------



## Studabaker (May 9, 2009)

I think these drivers have been causing a problem for me too.  COD4 simply disappeared off my screen, twice now.  I went back to the beta 185s which were working just fine, to see if it's the drivers, or my new setup is really that unstable/hot.

Edit: and I will of course try DriverSweeper if this fails again.


----------



## WarhammerTX (May 9, 2009)

The new drivers are working fine for me no problems with Grid,cod4 or cod 5.


----------



## ShiBDiB (May 9, 2009)

i tried the safemode driver sweep and install. didnt work.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 9, 2009)

This kinda reminds me of the Fahcore11 days when we could pick up a 1000 PPD on a single card by updating core/drivers.... 
I miss me sum Fahcore11

Sorry for the hijack...


----------



## johnspack (May 9, 2009)

Works fine for me under Win7 RC1 x64


----------



## Kursah (May 9, 2009)

Worked fine as-far-as folding it seems, but I didn't keep these drivers on longer than an hour due to horrid DX10 game performance in Bioshock and Cryostasis (going from 40-60fps in Cryo and I don't even know how hi in bioshock to 14-18fps). I went back to my trusty 182.08's. It almost seemed as if the newer drivers weren't working the GPU as hard, or shaders compared to my older drivers. F@H and gaming ran way cooler, like 51c load in situations where my card hits around 60c gaming and 70c folding (lowered fan speed to 55% recently). I'd use 182.50 or 185.81b's but my card will randomly go to 100% fan speed while folding, could be a few minutes or hours, days, but it will happen, and sometimes  I can set it back to where I had it, sometimes I have to reboot. So 182.08's continue to be my favorite drivers, I don't care too much about not hitting 2D since my card rarely idles.


----------



## erocker (May 9, 2009)

I have an issue with these drivers and PVK II.  Reverted drivers.. must have PVK II!!


----------



## El Fiendo (May 9, 2009)

I'm going to be switching back to 182.08 driver set when I get back. I've started getting 'Guarded Run' errors on GPU0 which is weird because mainly that issue pops up on GPU1 not GPU0. Ah well, hopefully its drivers. Also, it only happens half the time. Its on a Fahcore11 stable at the moment, so its not a Fahcore 11 vs 14 issue. Odd stuff.

Note: This is not the same as Nans / Eue.


----------

